# Stihl Rotary Scissors VS. idech power rotary scissors



## AMG (10 mo ago)

Hi Everyone

Simple question here. Has anyone tested to see if there is a material difference between both? Considering both do the same, but not sure if the name brand Stihl is better or worse than idech.

Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

The Idech is a proven winner, and would be hard to top IMO. The Stihl looks like it would be lighter in weight, so it is _possible_ it would have that going for it. Isn't the Stihl more $ than an Idech?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I have the Stihl. The Stihl is a single reciprocating blade while the Idech spins both blades in opposing directions. The Stihl works very well, and I have zero complaints. One supposed advantage of the Stihl is that the cutting unit won't jump if you hit somthing. I can cut right up to fences and tree without leaving a mark on the obstacle.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Good topic. I'm interested in Stihl Scissors as well. I use idech now, have been for 4 years. I'm not sure about the Jumping, mine does not jump (this has to be user-error but I never experienced it) Also it is impossible to leave marks with idech scissors unless you are treating it like a baseball bat. The edges of the blades overlap and cup one another, so there is no way to mark anything as no sharp ends exist.

One thing I do a lot is cut a small side walk patch on the side of my house. I zip through it with the idech scissors, but the idech has a belly, so when laid flat it cuts at around 1/2 inch. The Stihl (from what it looks like) seems to be able to cut lower when laid flat on the grass. I would love to edge with Stihl to see how it compares.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I use the Idech scissors and get the jumping on my scalloped edging in some areas but not the fence, sidewalk, palm trees, or mailbox. I too think it might be operator error but I haven't quite figured out what I am doing wrong. I have noticed that it works better when either walking forward or walking sideways. I prefer to walk backwards but it doesn't seem to work as well.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> I use the Idech scissors and get the jumping on my scalloped edging in some areas but not the fence, sidewalk, palm trees, or mailbox. I too think it might be operator error but I haven't quite figured out what I am doing wrong. I have noticed that it works better when either walking forward or walking sideways. I prefer to walk backwards but it doesn't seem to work as well.


Just random jumping or specific spots? If my start is near a perpendicular concrete edge (starting in a corner), I always start ahead about 6 inches and get it spinning, then I back up till I hit the concrete edge, then go forward and finish the rest. No jumping. I'm guessing the jumping might be because folks start near a perpendicular edge/structure. I could be wrong, never really heard of this jumping thing.


----------



## AMG (10 mo ago)

ok ok ok...i'll take one for the team and buy the Stihl rotary scissors.  (Bad news is they are on a 3-4 month back order)

I'll report back what i find.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Stihl scissors also have a larger diameter blade, better for edging. Pretty easy to get in the habit of dragging the Idech along a hard edge and wear through the housing. Larger blades are available for the Idech too though.


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

Austinite said:


> Good topic. I'm interested in Stihl Scissors as well. I use idech now, have been for 4 years. I'm not sure about the Jumping, mine does not jump (this has to be user-error but I never experienced it) Also it is impossible to leave marks with idech scissors unless you are treating it like a baseball bat. The edges of the blades overlap and cup one another, so there is no way to mark anything as no sharp ends exist.
> 
> One thing I do a lot is cut a small side walk patch on the side of my house. I zip through it with the idech scissors, but the idech has a belly, so when laid flat it cuts at around 1/2 inch. The Stihl (from what it looks like) seems to be able to cut lower when laid flat on the grass. I would love to edge with Stihl to see how it compares.


just curious, if you are happy with idech why are you contemplating getting the stihl?


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

Also, looking to get the idech for my ego, can't wait for stihl to get back in stock. What I see out there is branded Stens not Idech. Is this the same product or a knockoff?


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

GAbermuda said:


> Also, looking to get the idech for my ego, can't wait for stihl to get back in stock. What I see out there is branded Stens not Idech. Is this the same product or a knockoff?


I believe it's the same product, just rebranded.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

GAbermuda said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Good topic. I'm interested in Stihl Scissors as well. I use idech now, have been for 4 years. I'm not sure about the Jumping, mine does not jump (this has to be user-error but I never experienced it) Also it is impossible to leave marks with idech scissors unless you are treating it like a baseball bat. The edges of the blades overlap and cup one another, so there is no way to mark anything as no sharp ends exist.
> ...


Because I am an idiot. the same reason I have 5 reel mowers and a 6th on the way. I have a real problem and this forum doesn't help with it. I need therapy... and more room.

But to give you a real answer, I just want to compare the 2. Yes, I am very happy with Idech, but curious how well Stihl works and if I would make the switch.


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

Austinite said:


> GAbermuda said:
> 
> 
> > Austinite said:
> ...


There are much worse addictions. You don't have a real problem. A reel problem, perhaps haha. Save the money you'd spend on a therapist and buy more lawn equipment!


----------



## AMG (10 mo ago)

Austinite said:


> GAbermuda said:
> 
> 
> > Austinite said:
> ...


@Austinite I agree with everything you said. I also have the Idech scissors, which are nice. I experience some issues with the bottom housing (the belly) burning circles on the turf if the housing is left on the turf. I've been told others don't experience this, but for some reason i do. Overall the Idech is doing a phenomenal job, i have no critical complaints. My reasoning for wanting to buy the Sthil scissors, is also because i'm an idiot. I already have all the same attachments for a commercial grade ryobi extend-it, and i've now purchased all the same attachments for my kombi system....again idiot...

I also have two mowers an Allett kensington 20b (which i love) and a swardman electra....which is still broken...swardman still doesn't know how to fix and they offered me an 'at-cost' machine...which is absurd considering i already have $4k invested in the broken Electra...but i digress.


----------

